
China's Crackdown on Crypto Exchanges - kjhughes
https://decrypt.co/12669/inside-chinas-crackdown-on-crypto-exchanges
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
> Additional services charges such as membership fees, villa-purchasing
> discount—yes, some exchanges offer deals on real estate!—and “pretty girl
> customer service,” which means personal service from an attractive rep.

Every time you think they can’t go any lower...

